# New Mighty No. 9 trailer release - 'Beat Them At Their Own Game'



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Day one dlc and probably disc locked content at that, bravo mighty no.9 team


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2015)

Can't tell if Crapcom, the fans or both are getting shafted here.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 3, 2015)

Game looks good. Old school mega man all over again.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 3, 2015)

My hype for this game kinda died out since the kickstarter but I'll give it a shot on Vita.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2015)

I think my hype went down primarily because the more I see it, the more I want an actual Megaman game. If we even get it, it would be totally done by different people.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Can't tell if Crapcom, the fans or both are getting shafted here.


I sadly agree.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm still _kinda_ hyped for this.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah reading at other places many people seem to be disappointed. Not to mention the game's graphics don't look as good as during the alpha...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Yeah reading at other places many people seem to be disappointed. Not to mention the game's graphics don't look as good as during the alpha...


I don't think I ever saw the alpha?


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 3, 2015)

Alpha footage was semi-publicly avalable. Comcept was stupid enough to upload behind the door footage on youtube as not listed and people just kept sharing the link so pretty much everybody could see it.
But take a look at this particular screenshot here
http://wiiclube.uol.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/mighty_no_9_alpha-3.jpg
and a screenshot I took from the Trailer
http://puu.sh/ib5tQ/30331659cb.png
The shading is better, Beck has a shadow, the lighting looks better, Becks character model looks better. 
Overall the game looked better during alpha. Some people call it false advertisement.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jun 3, 2015)

It's not really false advertisement as it wasn't intended for the public in the first place (like a trailer). I do sort of understand why the game looks the way it does right now, they have the Vita and 3DS (mostly 3DS) to take into account and the 3DS version can't look like a different game compared to others.

And to be perfectly honest, I prefer the graphics the way they are now. Alpha looked "I'm-learning-Unreal-Engine-3" garbage. :/ My opinion 'tho.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 3, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> It's not really false advertisement as it wasn't intended for the public in the first place (like a trailer). I do sort of understand why the game looks the way it does right now, they have the Vita and 3DS (mostly 3DS) to take into account and the 3DS version can't look like a different game compared to others.


Which is why the game should have been sprite based. I don't like the 2.5D aesthetic that Megaman games tend to do Normal 2D sprited on a 2.5D background would work better and would be cheaper.
Keep in mind that this is what Inafune did with 4 Million $.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't understand why people are all of a sudden shitting on this game. I for one am very excited for this and wasn't that "alpha" a concept art and not actual rendering/gameplay?


----------



## Wellington2k (Jun 3, 2015)

With the amount of money they got through Kickstarter, I kinda expected better models.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 3, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can't tell if Crapcom, the fans or both are getting shafted here.



Im not sure what you mean?


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 3, 2015)

I guess I'm out of touch.  I thought the game released awhile ago and disappointed everyone.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Alpha footage was semi-publicly avalable. Comcept was stupid enough to upload behind the door footage on youtube as not listed and people just kept sharing the link so pretty much everybody could see it.
> But take a look at this particular screenshot here
> http://wiiclube.uol.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/mighty_no_9_alpha-3.jpg
> and a screenshot I took from the Trailer
> ...


Sheesh, that's a seriously big difference... I heard people say this before, but I had no idea the difference was so so huge.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 3, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Game looks good. Old school mega man all over again.



more like midschool mega man x all over again.

i personally don't like all that weird stuff popping up all over the place :/ i dont want bullets to blend in with weird 100% popups or giant explosions...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 3, 2015)

To be honest it will probably be the biggest let down when it comes out


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jun 3, 2015)

Dunno but it looks quite ...OK to me


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2015)

fatsquirrel said:


> Dunno but it looks quite ...OK to me


I think it looks alright too. Then again, I haven't been following the Kickstarter at all, so there's nothing previous for me to compare it to. That screenshot comparison between the current and the alpha alone though makes me disappointed in the current visuals a bit, though.


----------



## dmace81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Id rather they had just released it years ago and had them take what was mighty gunvolt make it a lot bigger and make it into a single and multiplayer game with online co-op etc.  New gameplay is what I wanted most out of a new mega man game.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 3, 2015)

The gameplay looks kinda cool but the day 1 DLC scams really irk me and you know there's gonna be a ton of that shit. Keepin' that Capcom spirit alive in every way I suppose


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> The gameplay looks kinda cool but the day 1 DLC scams really irk me and you know there's gonna be a ton of that shit. Keepin' that Capcom spirit alive in every way I suppose


As a wise @Gahars once said, you can take the man out of Capcom, but you can't take Capcom out of the man.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 3, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> As a wise @Gahars once said, you can take the man out of Capcom, but you can't take Capcom out of the man.


I was just about to Quote him. xD


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 3, 2015)

I haven't followed this game's development but I've seen a lot of hate for it everywhere. Is there any particular reason for that?


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 3, 2015)

I almost prefer the more vibrant look.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, it's fine. Only thing is, they could have made the character model better.
Also, they could have had the consoles looking the more detail way and handhelds looking this way.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 4, 2015)

fatsquirrel said:


> Dunno but it looks quite ...OK to me


With the amount of money they got, and the team that they had working on the game.. that's not enough to me.

A meh-OKish game seems to me like they were plain lazy, or left too much of the Kickstarter money in their pockets..


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 4, 2015)

Game looks fine to me. I really couldn't care less that 'this' is what 4 million got. Oh well? I didn't pay $10,000. I paid like...$20. Looks pretty solid for $20. This isn't a $70 game. General effects, level design, and animations looks solid, though




Clydefrosch said:


> i personally don't like all that weird stuff popping up all over the place :/ i dont want bullets to blend in with weird 100% popups or giant explosions...



That was my initial thought when I saw those. I don't want weird shit popping up telling me of my sweet 360 420 nosc0pe headshots i'm getting as I go through levels. Clutter like that is just reeeally annoying.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2015)

Absolutely getting the signature edition on wii u, gimmie gimmie gimmie


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who sees it as terribly bad? It's not the graphics, just the mechanics of the game seem meh..


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 4, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Alpha footage was semi-publicly avalable. Comcept was stupid enough to upload behind the door footage on youtube as not listed and people just kept sharing the link so pretty much everybody could see it.
> But take a look at this particular screenshot here
> http://wiiclube.uol.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/mighty_no_9_alpha-3.jpg
> and a screenshot I took from the Trailer
> ...


The first pic looks like concept art for me.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok, the gameplay can be good and fun... but I can't understand the fanboyism that says that the graphics are great  ...it has the looks of a iOS game for gods sake! look closely at that trailer


----------



## anhminh (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/capcom-has-a-new-producer-dedicated-to-the-mega-man-series#.VW9tXEYmdrA


> _Fans of the Mega Man series have surely noted that the franchise has been dormant for a while. There hasn't been news of a new game in a long time, though earlier today, we learned that a television show was being developed. So why try to breathe life into such a stagnant title? According to the Kickstarter page for the Mega Man board game, Capcom has hired a new producer for its iconic series. Hopefully, this means that Capcom is ready for Mega Man to make a triumphant return to primetime!_



Capcom is already move on with their new director for Megaman so we can forget about Inafune now.
That said, I still prefer real Megaman game than some thing called "spiritual successor" of the game.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 4, 2015)

I didn't even know there was a Megaman Boardgame. Anyway, these are completely different people. For all we know, it could be a runner clone. Lol


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 4, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I haven't followed this game's development but I've seen a lot of hate for it everywhere. Is there any particular reason for that?



they got several million on kickstarter, much much more than they ever thought they'd need. and they deliver something that looks worse than some of their earliest leaked footage and they also gift us with day one dlc. because you can get the developer out of capcom. but you cant get the capcom out of the developer.
people are kinda bummed that this is what it all boils down to.
now lets pray to god that the levels aren't really short and the bossbattles arent either ridiculously hard (anyone remember using oilman against fireman in megaman powered up? or bombman vs cutman? or timeman vs elecman?) or ridiculously easy (anyone remember megaman 8?)



KingVamp said:


> I didn't even know there was a Megaman Boardgame. Anyway, these are completely different people. For all we know, it could be a runner clone. Lol



did you know about the megaman archie comics? or the mangas? 
its not like megaman isn't a great ip that could easily work in all types of media today.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2015)

wow...I hate to say it but the models are...disappointing. Stiff and rigid. With the money they had they SURELY could have made the game more smooth and better looking. (maybe that was Wii U footage?)

Beck and the other characters faces look like they were pulled from Mii Maker. I feel like the alpha was better looking and feeling. Yet again. That was PC

Game looks alright though. Took same "combo" nod that Gunvolt had.

If Xbox One and PS4 have the same graphical look and feel as the trailer above I will be highly disappointed with Comcept


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

What if megaman sprite game ends up being a better (yet shorter) game than Mighty No. 9?


stanleyopar2000 said:


> wow...I hate to say it but the models are...disappointing. Stiff and rigid. With the money they had they SURELY could have made the game more smooth and better looking. (maybe that was Wii U footage?)
> 
> Beck and the other characters faces look like they were pulled from Mii Maker. I feel like the alpha was better looking and feeling. Yet again. That was PC
> 
> ...


I kinda think the models look okay. With the budget they had, though, they definitely could have done _at least_ a little bit better.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> (maybe that was Wii U footage?)



I highly doubt whether it's Wii U or not will make a difference in how a game like this looks and runs. And if it did, I highly doubt the Wii U version would be the version they'd show off in this trailer. It just wouldn't make sense.

Tl;dr: No.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jun 4, 2015)

wow... all of the bitching from you guys about this game.... If you feel that you can organize the talent, get public support, handle a budget,  perform the programming for several different systems, and then put it all together for less time and money??  Then do it and make this game look like bad . I feel this is a great looking game and has that good ol' fashion Mega Man feel. I think most of you are so use to that FPS crap that you can't appreciate a good platformer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

ferret7463 said:


> wow... all of the bitching from you guys about this game.... If you feel that you can organize the talent, get public support, handle a budget,  perform the programming for several different systems, and then put it all together for less time and money??  Then do it and make this game look like bad . I feel this is a great looking game and has that good ol' fashion Mega Man feel. I think most of you are so use to that FPS crap that you can't appreciate a good platformer.


lmao, the only FPS I ever really play is TF2.
Anyways, with the money they got they should have been able to have at least slightly better 3D models, shading, et cetera.
I honestly think it looks great, and I imagine it will play well, too. But still, with the money they have...


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2015)

Makes me wonder if all the, "Kickstarter projects with the original creators" are doomed to be all hype and just a meh game. 

The Yooka-Laylee project with former Rareware staff (I backed this one)
That Bloodstained game by the guy who was involved with Symphony of the Night
The Broken Age game by Tim Schafer.

At times, I feel like this is the equivalent of movies being released by a relatively unknown director but they slap RIGHT at the top of the poster "WITH ASSISTANT PRODUCER *insert famous guy".

Sometimes I feel like giving money to Kickstarter is just jumping on a bandwagon that has nostalgia as the bait. I'm actually a fool as well because I gave money to well known projects like Shantae and Yooka Laylee but all the other "indie platformers" I just ignore and wouldn't even give a buck or two.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Makes me wonder if all the, "Kickstarter projects with the original creators" are doomed to be all hype and just a meh game.
> 
> The Yooka-Laylee project with former Rareware staff (I backed this one)
> That Bloodstained game by the guy who was involved with Symphony of the Night
> ...


I kinda wonder that too.
I also backed Yooka-Laylee, (I backed enough to get it on Steam) and I'm kinda worried that it'll end up kinda lame. I mean, I have a feeling it won't be lame, but the fear that it will be lame outweighs the thought of it being great. I also kinda had that worry with Mighty No. 9 when I saw the Kickstarter go up back when I thought Megaman was the best game series ever.
I also ignore indie games as well, and I don't even really know why I do. I guess it's partially because I don't really even run into Kickstarters for indie games I may like.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I kinda wonder that too.
> I also backed Yooka-Laylee, (I backed enough to get it on Steam) and I'm kinda worried that it'll end up kinda lame. I mean, I have a feeling it won't be lame, but the fear that it will be lame outweighs the thought of it being great. I also kinda had that worry with Mighty No. 9 when I saw the Kickstarter go up back when I thought Megaman was the best game series ever.
> I also ignore indie games as well, and I don't even really know why I do. I guess it's partially because I don't really even run into Kickstarters for indie games I may like.


Don't worry. You're not missing much.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Don't worry. You're not missing much.



"I WANT TO DATE ANIMOO TANKS"


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 4, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Don't worry. You're not missing much.



There needs to be a MGS collaboration DLC where you date Metal Gears.
Other than that wish the title of the game used the german ä (Panzermädels). It war hard to read it for me at first.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> There needs to be a MGS collaboration DLC where you date Metal Gears.
> Other than that wish the title of the game used the german ä (Panzermädels). It war hard to read it for me at first.


Be on the look out for Hideo Kojima's new Kickstarter, "MY METAL GEAR CAN'T BE THIS CUTE". I'll back it... and then be disappointed.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 4, 2015)

ferret7463 said:


> wow... all of the bitching from you guys about this game.... If you feel that you can organize the talent, get public support, handle a budget,  perform the programming for several different systems, and then put it all together for less time and money??  Then do it and make this game look like bad . I feel this is a great looking game and has that good ol' fashion Mega Man feel. I think most of you are so use to that FPS crap that you can't appreciate a good platformer.



Well, this game was made possible by donations and it's incredibly dishonorable and underhanded for it to have day 1 DLC. People gave money to these people and they're telling their benefactors to eat a dick, morally speaking. The graphics/gameplay look fine as I'm not too picky about that stuff, and I'd be totally cool with it if it weren't for the DLC scams.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Well, this game was made possible by donations and it's incredibly dishonorable and underhanded for it to have day 1 DLC. People gave money to these people and they're telling their benefactors to eat a dick, morally speaking.


I agree. When it comes to stuff that's funded like that, and gets way more money than what was originally needed, giving day-one DLC is fucking stupid, unless it's free and not on-disc, and is just meant to be a kinda optional thing. But it's not. And I highly doubt they'd make it free.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

ferret7463 said:


> wow... all of the bitching from you guys about this game.... If you feel that you can organize the talent, get public support, handle a budget,  perform the programming for several different systems, and then put it all together for less time and money??  Then do it and make this game look like bad . I feel this is a great looking game and has that good ol' fashion Mega Man feel. I think most of you are so use to that FPS crap that you can't appreciate a good platformer.


Ah yes, the atrociously stupid, "If you can't make it, then shut the fuck up, you can't criticize," argument. You most certainly _can_ criticize something without being able to make it. Just because I don't know how to make chocolate doesn't mean I don't know the difference between chocolate and shit.


Harsky said:


> Makes me wonder if all the, "Kickstarter projects with the original creators" are doomed to be all hype and just a meh game.
> 
> The Yooka-Laylee project with former Rareware staff (I backed this one)
> That Bloodstained game by the guy who was involved with Symphony of the Night
> ...


This is the obligatory part where I remind you of _Shovel Knight_, and how fucking eternally awesome it is!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ah yes, the atrociously stupid, "If you can't make it, then shut the fuck up, you can't criticize," argument. You most certainly _can_ criticize something without being able to make it. Just because I don't know how to make chocolate doesn't mean I don't know the difference between chocolate and shit.
> 
> This is the obligatory part where I remind you of _Shovel Knight_, and how fucking eternally awesome it is!


I fucking hate when people use that argument.

I've never played Shovel Knight, only seen people play it. I can tell it's pretty great though, and I wish I had supported it. I mean, technically I still can, since I can buy it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 4, 2015)

Also, making assumptions about the types of games we play because we're pointing out legitimate problems with the game is rather silly and a bad attempt to box us in/stereotype us for complaining.(played lots of MM games in the late 80s-early 90s, especially MM2 & X1) My only issue is the DLC, and while the graphics could be better I'm fine with them and if it weren't for the revolting DLC nonsense I would buy this game. I'm boycotting it on principle, and I've missed a ton of otherwise great games because I boycott games with day 1/on disc DLC and/or microtrans bullshit. Expansion packs are cool but taking shit out of a game that regular people funded and trying to nickel and dime the very people that payed for your project is *LOW.*

There is no way to defend that, period.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've never played Shovel Knight, only seen people play it. I can tell it's pretty great though, and I wish I had supported it. I mean, technically I still can, since I can buy it.


I strongly recommend it. Even if 2D platformers aren't really your "thing," Shovel Knight is a perfect gateway if you want to get into them. I'm not exaggerating when I say it was one of my personal GotYs last year. And I'm playing it for, like, the 7th or 8th time right now. I never get bored of it. And there's so much free DLC on the way, beyond just what's already in the game. How this game flew completely under my radar until it came out is beyond me.


Hungry Friend said:


> Also, making assumptions about the types of games we play because we're pointing out legitimate problems with the game is rather silly and a bad attempt to box us in/stereotype us for complaining.(played lots of MM games in the late 80s-early 90s, especially MM2 & X1) My only issue is the DLC, and while the graphics could be better I'm fine with them and if it weren't for the revolting DLC nonsense I would buy this game. I'm boycotting it on principle, and I've missed a ton of otherwise great games because I boycott games with day 1/on disc DLC and/or microtrans bullshit. Expansion packs are cool but taking shit out of a game that regular people funded and trying to nickel and dime the very people that payed for your project is *LOW.*
> 
> There is no way to defend that, period.


Wait, even the BACKERS have to pay for the DLC? Fucking seriously?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I strongly recommend it. Even if 2D platformers aren't really your "thing," Shovel Knight is a perfect gateway if you want to get into them. I'm not exaggerating when I say it was one of my personal GotYs last year. And I'm playing it for, like, the 7th or 8th time right now. I never get bored of it. And there's so much free DLC on the way, beyond just what's already in the game.


I've been planning on buying it for a while now, I just forget when I actually have money on my eShop account to buy it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've been planning on buying it for a while now, I just forget when I actually have money on my eShop account to buy it.


I don't want to derail this thread any further, so this'll be my last comment on Shovel Knight, I promise. 

All versions of the game I've played are great (3DS, Wii U, PS3, Vita, PC), but I personally recommend the 3DS version because the 3D effect is really that good. It's got a great diorama effect, and I've counted up to 7 or 8 "layers" of dioramic 3D in many sequences of the game. It looks gorgeous. Then again, I'm big on the 3D feature, so that might not mean much to everyone. Playing it on a big screen in 1080p is nice too, and the 3DS version isn't getting the "battle mode" DLC that other versions are getting.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd probably get it on Vita since I don't care for 3D and prefer the larger screen. I wouldn't want to play it on Consoles I enjoy platformers on handhelds more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll probably end up pirating the PC and/or Linux version/s.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'll probably end up pirating the PC and/or Linux version/s.


I'll probably pirate to see if it's actually any good and buy it if I do end up liking it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I'll probably pirate to see if it's actually any good and buy it if I do end up liking it.


I'll most likely buy the 3DS or PS3 versions if I like the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I'd probably get it on Vita since I don't care for 3D and prefer the larger screen. I wouldn't want to play it on Consoles I enjoy platformers on handhelds more.


I'm playing on the Vita right now. It's nice to be able to quickly switch between the big screen (PS3) and handheld (Vita), and it looks nice, and it's comfier to hold. But I prefer the "feel" of the 3DS dpad and buttons (Vita buttons feel "squeaky" to me, if that makes sense), and I love the 3D effect.


----------



## darkseekerliu (Jun 5, 2015)

I just would like to see a new Megaman X game. I love the series, hope Mighty n.9 will be a real spiritual successor. I also did not loose the hope about Crapcom
making a new MegamanX game.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 5, 2015)

darkseekerliu said:


> I just would like to see a new Megaman X game. I love the series, hope Mighty n.9 will be a real spiritual successor. I also did not loose the hope about Crapcom
> making a new MegamanX game.


I personally wish they would continue the ZX series.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I personally wish they would continue the ZX series.


Considering what a cliffhanger they left ZX Advent on (if you got the "secret" post-credits sequence, anyway), I very much agree.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 5, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait, even the BACKERS have to pay for the DLC? Fucking seriously?



Actually, I'm not sure. Maybe the backers get all the DLC bullshit but my main point was that fans paid for the game(and the project received almost 4 million with the goal being $900,000) and it shouldn't have day 1 DLC bullshit in it because it taints the game and is morally wrong, even if backers get all the shit that they're taking out of the game to nickel and dime people for. Good question, but I don't know.

edit: I want a new MMX game too, never played the ZX games but really need to. Personally I'd love a new 2d MMx game, or like the newest Guilty Gear use 3d models and animate them like sprites.(costs a lot though) Or they could go the same route they went for MM9-10 and make an X game either 16 or 32-bit style, preferably PS1/Saturn style because those games had gorgeous sprites.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 5, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Makes me wonder if all the, "Kickstarter projects with the original creators" are doomed to be all hype and just a meh game.



That's more or less the main reason I didn't back the Mighty No. 9 Kickstarter.  I mean, hell, the funding was being funneled into an established private company which presumably is in a position to take on the risk of loans, if necessary, instead of seeking crowd sourcing.  That rubs me all sorts of the wrong way.  It didn't help that their actual goal was on the order of, what, $900,000?  Compared to a lot of other developers who have goals closer to the $20,000 to $200,000 range?  (Shovel Knight's goal was $75,000.)  So while other (indie) developers take on much more of the risk...  Oh, and they had another funding campaign for Mighty No 9 to add more content.  *sigh*

But back to the game itself, it looks decent enough.  Reminds me a lot of MMX5 in gameplay, Mega Man Powered Up in appearance.  And further speaking of continue older series, I'd say in some ways I'd like to see a continuation of the MMZ series if only to perhaps fix the entirely nonsensical story and perhaps re-add air dashes which seem very oddly missing from the series.  Honestly, I'd probably have gotten a lot more into the series and ignore the plot a lot more if there had been air dashes, as at least then I'd feel like I had better control dodging on such a small screen.

In any case, for those interested in more Mega Man-like games (perhaps some more Metroidvania...), there's Rex Rocket, Explodemon (a bit harder to recommend), Valdis Story (again, a bit harder to recommend), and probably tons I've never heard of or are more SSB (Joylancer, Megabyte Punch) or speed running (Super Meat Boy (of course), Dustforce, Fenix Rage).  So, yea, if Might No 9 turns out to be a bust, there's still a lot of pretty good or great games to play.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2015)

ferret7463 said:


> wow... all of the bitching from you guys about this game.... If you feel that you can organize the talent, get public support, handle a budget,  perform the programming for several different systems, and then put it all together for less time and money??  Then do it and make this game look like bad .


sure just me give:

4 million dollars to do the base game - game will be ready in 2 and half years, and will use outdated graphics instead of sprites and make people question where all that money went
another 200k for eng voice overs - I will pull people off the street to get the real authentic english that our fan base wants, and pocket the other 195k
and another 200k for paid dlc - after the game is complete I will strip the game of costume unlocks and will resell one of them as day one paid dlc, for the rest one costume will be sold every month for the next year, 3 levels will be stripped from the base game and resold as "lost levels" dlc pack

but I will make my game better by making it f2p


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2015)

kuwanger said:


> Shovel Knight's goal was $75,000.


I agree with the spirit of what you're saying, but I don't think Shovel Knight is a good comparison. In addition to the fact that it's a smaller NES-styled game with sprites instead of 3D models, it actually got over $300,000 in its Kickstarter with stretch goals. And even then, they ran out of money about 3 months before release and had to crunch to get it done, and withheld about half of the stretch goals to come later as free content updates (none of which have come out yet). All that considered, it's pretty clear that Shovel Knight's actual cost was massively underestimated by the developers.


kuwanger said:


> And further speaking of continue older series, I'd say in some ways I'd like to see a continuation of the MMZ series if only to perhaps fix the entirely nonsensical story and perhaps re-add air dashes which seem very oddly missing from the series. Honestly, I'd probably have gotten a lot more into the series and ignore the plot a lot more if there had been air dashes, as at least then I'd feel like I had better control dodging on such a small screen.


Didn't they add air dashing as an upgrade? I could've sworn they were in Zero 3 and/or 4, but maybe I'm mistaken. Either way though, I found the games quite playable without and thoroughly enjoyed the story, personally. What did you find nonsensical about it?


kuwanger said:


> In any case, for those interested in more Mega Man-like games (perhaps some more Metroidvania...), there's Rex Rocket, Explodemon (a bit harder to recommend), Valdis Story (again, a bit harder to recommend), and probably tons I've never heard of or are more SSB (Joylancer, Megabyte Punch) or speed running (Super Meat Boy (of course), Dustforce, Fenix Rage). So, yea, if Might No 9 turns out to be a bust, there's still a lot of pretty good or great games to play.


I'll look into them.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 5, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> All that considered, it's pretty clear that Shovel Knight's actual cost was massively underestimated by the developers.



True.  The same issue has occurred with Cryamore, a game I backed (and is way behind the original schedule).  The point, though, is that indie developers aren't going to Kickstarter expecting or demanding* that most their budget is pre-paid by fans.  The developers are taking on a large part of the risk and often are already years into the development.  Yet it still can take them years longer because a lot of said developers are first-timers who are learning the hard lessons that cost a good deal of money or simply that it costs a lot more than they originally thought.  Meanwhile, an established company actually has the framework to deal with these things and a much better idea on budget.  So, they demand* more money, and demand* even more for extra content and then they plan to sell that extra content as DLC.  In short, they're pushing more and more risk on the consumer, and I don't like it.



xwatchmanx said:


> Didn't they add air dashing as an upgrade? I could've sworn they were in Zero 3 and/or 4, but maybe I'm mistaken. Either way though, I found the games quite playable without and thoroughly enjoyed the story, personally. What did you find nonsensical about it?



They might have had double jump or something, but no air dash IIRC.  And I agree that once I gave the games a second change I realized they're still quite playable.  It'd just seemed crazy to remove a key feature of the older games since X2 without some good justification at least hinted at.  As for the story...



Spoiler



Where do I begin?  An "energy crisis" when reploids use fusion as power?  Hint, if you have an energy crisis because of that you've got bigger problems like a general lack of water.  X (or Copy X) have four guardians?  That's entirely out of character.  Cyber elfs that are quasi-reploids?  The whole Weil auto-regeneration body suit because clearly it's a real punishment to keep a human alive indefinitely--and the argument about it being an X kill-no-humans, well, Zero clearly would have done the deed or humans would have, you know, executed him (or at least life imprisonment which still would have left him dead by the time of the story.  Omega stealing Zero's "original" body which oddly lacks an air dash and doesn't look right...  The whole notion of a Mother Elf magically fixing the whole Maverick problem...except it didn't since Maverickism at a philosophical level is just reploids being human and choosing evil.  Etc.



Which is not to say X's story line made much sense either.  But it didn't seem to go off the rails until perhaps X4.  Zero went off the rails on MMZ3, IMHO.

Edit ran out of time for this earlier.

*I keep saying demand, but I don't mean the more "authoritative claim" of the term but more the "actively seek out" form.  I mean, technically Might No. 9 *isn't* a Mega Man game no matter if the old band is making it.  People just wanted a Mega Man-like game and probably a regular supply of them.   The Kickstarter asking for money from a company who, what, thought there wasn't enough consumer demand or they couldn't financially take the risk?  Maybe it was meant more of as a love song to the original series at the beginning, as Infaking has on various occasions stated he liked MM2 best and then MM9 came out but perhaps wasn't the blockbuster success he expected from, presumably, reverting to MM2 game mechanics...  *sigh*  It's like trying to go back in time and relive those moments you nostalgically remember as being the best...and wanting someone else to foot the bill.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 6, 2015)

The graphical downgrades and such don't bug me at all and the gameplay actually looks really similar to the 32-bit MMX games. I would be hyped for this game if it weren't for the incredibly greedy, unnecessary DLC scams. Now I have to boycott it if I don't wanna be a hypocrite. Downloading a "backup copy" may be the only option if I wanna play it, but I think I'll simply pass and wait for something better. Plus, I haven't played all the PS1/Saturn MMX games so I'll just play those.


----------



## pdensco (Jun 6, 2015)

i still love this if it has low graphics people stop complaining. if you dont want it then close this page


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 6, 2015)

The game's kickstarter goal was $900,000 and they got 3.8 million, yet they're still gonna nickel and dime people for fake ass DLC that was taken out of the game. Yeah just be a good fanboy and stop complaining, right? Point is, I DO want it but I'm boycotting it because of the bullshit DLC scams.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 6, 2015)

It looks okay. The day one DLC bothers me, so I'll wait and see how that goes. I think the main problem with it is it just looks okay or good. With the hype it got, I think people were expecting a lot more. I'm fine with it just being good, because that's how it originally seemed to be going. Just because something got a lot more money than anticipated from kickstart doesn't mean they should change their plan to expand to the budget, seems like it would lose focus that way. I'd rather the extra money just go to their next project.

That said, even from the original kickstarter standpoint, it still isn't impressing me. Especially with that day one DLC. It just comes off as too AAA to me, and not in the good ways.


----------



## pdensco (Jun 6, 2015)

if they are doing this then we can only do is to download the backups


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2015)

The Dlc is pretty off putting.  Now you got to worry about dlc soon after and getting it day one.


----------



## zeello (Jun 7, 2015)

I had a thread trying to decide what to get from the wii u eshop:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-should-i-get-from-the-eshop.389727/
But it looks like I will definitely be getting Mighty No 9 (maybe not definitely, but very likely)


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 7, 2015)

The protagonist looks weird.. could be the visuals in general.


----------



## zeello (Jun 7, 2015)

He wears a sporty blue codpiece... I should get one.


----------

